# 96 Altima loss of power when warmed up



## howell_mike30 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a 1996 Altima, and when the car gets warm, it loses power starting at 2500 RPM's, sputters, etc, until you get to about 3000 rpm's. Being a 5-speed manual, I find if I leave it in a lower gear longer, I can still accelerate. After a day on the road though, I was having problems just pulling out of a parking space. My mechanic has tested the O2, and the readings are low..... .460, .470, .480.... One of the spark plugs is blackened severely. Any help? Anyplace I can get a TSB for this problem if no one has seen it before? 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

howell_mike30 said:


> I have a 1996 Altima, and when the car gets warm, it loses power starting at 2500 RPM's, sputters, etc, until you get to about 3000 rpm's. Being a 5-speed manual, I find if I leave it in a lower gear longer, I can still accelerate. After a day on the road though, I was having problems just pulling out of a parking space. My mechanic has tested the O2, and the readings are low..... .460, .470, .480.... One of the spark plugs is blackened severely. Any help? Anyplace I can get a TSB for this problem if no one has seen it before?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


if youre able to - have the ecu checked and the codes pulled from it. a blackened spark plug is usually caused by either oil or too much fuel being in the cylinder. a bad injector can cause it or even a bad oil ring or valve seal on that cylinder.


----------



## howell_mike30 (Mar 14, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> if youre able to - have the ecu checked and the codes pulled from it. a blackened spark plug is usually caused by either oil or too much fuel being in the cylinder. a bad injector can cause it or even a bad oil ring or valve seal on that cylinder.


Thanks, man! I'll have that checked out Friday! I appreciate it!

mike


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would check your plug wires and change the cap and rotor. My guess is the fouled plug and lack of power is from the ignition components. Also I recommend changing the plugs with new NGK standard or V-Power. Maybe do a new fuel filter as well.
Try that and let me know what happens.

Troy


----------



## howell_mike30 (Mar 14, 2005)

*problem when warm*

Troy-

Fuel pressure was at 10 lbs.. did a tune up: cap, rotor, plugs, wires, fuel filter, it came up to 22 lbs. Next, we replaced the fuel pump and screen, it finally got up to 60 lbs. We're still getting some loss of power. The tank is being cleaned out, apparently, there is allot of sediment, rust, etc in there due to a hole we found in the fuel filler tube, right next to the rear tire. That should be wrapped up today, and i'll post the results later tonight.

Thanks for your input!
mike


----------



## howell_mike30 (Mar 14, 2005)

We've got it fixed.... dropped the fuel tank, drained it, along with the fuel lines. There was at least 4 ounces of water in the line itself, let alone the tank. After the tank was cleaned out, there was no more loss of power. We fixed the leak in the fill tube, and all is well.

thanks for all your input, I hope this helps some one else!

michael


----------

